
How do you register a .cn domain name? (I would like to protect that market) - nickb

======
staunch
I think for .jp domains you have to prove residency, maybe same for .cn?
They're both expensive compared to $6 .com domains. I never bother. I'm also
kind of paranoid I'd attract some kind of Chinese government attention just by
having the domain. Probably unfounded paranoia though.

------
ivan
:)) it's possible at godaddy Nick if my memory serves me good. $40/yr

~~~
nickb
Thanks Ivan! And yes, your thread prompted this :)

------
dfens
Unless you're making something specifically related to China I would say it's
not worth it.

